# Thermaltake Level 10 bei Caseking



## FortunaGamer (4. April 2010)

Beim stöbern bei Caseking habe ich ein schönes neues Gehäuse gefunden, das Thermaltake Level 10. Dieses Gehäuse vor längerer Zeit vorgestellt. Es besitzt ein interessanten Aufbau, jede Hardware sitzt in einer eigenen Kammer. Der Preis des Gehäuses liegt bei 579,90€ als nicht grade wenig. Wer das Geld hat kann da zuschlagen um was auffälliges zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Caseking

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Kryptonite (4. April 2010)

Hab ich vorhin auch gesehen. Das Case wurde ja offenbar von den Designern von BMW ausgedacht 
Find ich ein prima Case.


----------



## krauthead (4. April 2010)

hätte ich sehr gerne, aber der preis


----------



## TheOnLY (4. April 2010)

579,90 EUR...
is ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen


----------



## Dudemeister (4. April 2010)

Ja, billiger als ein kleiner BMW - ich nehm 2.


----------



## HexXxOOr (4. April 2010)

So richtig kühl sieht es ja nicht aus da drin irg. wie viel zu eng.


----------



## cami (4. April 2010)

Sieht für mich viel zu futuristisch und überdesignt aus..


----------



## Low (4. April 2010)

Design HOT Price NOT !

Ich würde es gerne nehmen


----------



## Beachboy (4. April 2010)

Wie siehts da mit Lüftung aus? Da kocht doch die Hardware.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2010)

WIeviel wiegt das Teil nochmal? ^^


----------



## TAZ (4. April 2010)

Na das is doch mal was für den "Hässliche Hardware"-Galerie...


----------



## hiko-93 (4. April 2010)

sieht richtig edel aus. hat irgendwie was von ner ps3 wenn man sie hochkannt aufstellt... oder zumindest en bisschen
doch über die lüftung mach ich mir noch sorgen


----------



## cami (4. April 2010)

Für diesen Preis haben die doch hoffentlich eine gescheite Lüftung hineingearbeitet.


----------



## Ini (4. April 2010)

Dieses Case ist das beste Beispiel dafür, wie Geschmack auseinander gehen kann. 

Ich finde es absolut nicht schön und nur weil es sonst wer "entworfen" hat kostet es gleich Unmengen.


----------



## riedochs (4. April 2010)

Schickes Gehäuse, nur zu teuer.


----------



## Jami (4. April 2010)

Hat PCGH auch schon getestet, war jetzt nicht soooo überwältigend, und ich finde es sieht nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Jami (4. April 2010)

Hat PCGH doch schon getestet, ist nicht sooooo überragend, außerdem ist das Fazit, dass das Gehäuse seinen Preis einfach nicht wert ist. Wenn es wenigstens Lian-Li Quali hätte.


----------



## norse (4. April 2010)

Ich finds ganz schick, perfekt für nen PC der im Wohnzimmer steht, so nebn ner Schwarzen SChrankwand  gefällt mir, aber der Preis ist mal derbe überzogen


----------



## Einer von Vielen (4. April 2010)

norse schrieb:


> Ich finds ganz schick, perfekt für nen PC der im Wohnzimmer steht, so nebn ner Schwarzen SChrankwand  gefällt mir, aber der Preis ist mal derbe überzogen


Habe ich auch gedacht! Im Wohnzimmer wäre es richtig schick, denn wer würde sich so ein Teil unter den Schreibtisch stellen???
Und im Gegensatz zu diesen 2000€ HTPC-Gehäusen von ... (mir fällte der nahme nicht mehr ein) sind rund 600€ immer noch viel zu teuer, aber mehr Schnäppchen wie das für 2 Riesen!!


----------



## Raikoon (4. April 2010)

echt geil das Gehäuse  

naja wer´s hat


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. April 2010)

Mir gefällt das Gehäuse sehr gut, aber ich würde mir lieber ein günstiges Gehäuse hollen und dann noch drauf legen und mir eine Wakü einbauen. Ist dann nicht so auffällig aber man hat mehr davon.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2010)

Oh, sieht mal wieder nach einer totalen Fehlkonstruktion aus. Wie soll darin die HW richtig gekühlt werden !?


----------



## TKing (4. April 2010)

Ich finds geil, jedoch übertrieben teuer^^ also dafür kauft man sich ja lieber mehrere hardwareteile^^


----------



## red103 (4. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich nicht mal WaKü tauglich!


----------



## Semih91 (4. April 2010)

Wohin willst du da auch die WaKü einbauen??
Naja net so mein Typ


----------



## Hugo78 (4. April 2010)

Ich find es hässlich und total unpraktisch.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (4. April 2010)

Jedes LianLi ist besser 
Wobei mein Traumcase ist ja das Antec P180 Mini black


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. April 2010)

Sieht ganz nett aus, aber der Preis^^
Zudem hat man beim entstauben Spaß. So viele Außenflächen
Ich hoffe die liefern so einen Swiffer Staubmagnet oder wie das Ding heißt mit.


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

Design ist echt geil aber für 579,99 € für ein haufen Plastik ??? Nääää ! Sieht eh ein wenig Billig aus


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. April 2010)

Bei Alternate kostet das Teil gleich mal 100€ mehr. Alternate.de


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

OMG ! 679 € für nen Plastik-Staubfänger. 

Da steht zwar dran Aluminium doch ich habe das schon in echt gesehen und da ist mehr Plastik dran als man denkt


----------



## Ryokage (4. April 2010)

Also das Ding stand ja auf der Cebit, ich fand es sowieso nicht schön, aber vor allem sah es wirklich einfach billig aus, da würde man im eigenbau sicher was schöneres hinbekommen.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. April 2010)

Mir gefällt das Design durchaus, aber es ist ThermalTake...und diese Firma steht für mich persönlich für mindere Qualität. 

Liegt wohl auch daran, das meine letzten 5 TT Produkte allesamt crap waren


----------



## Bääängel (4. April 2010)

Jetzt beruhigt euch doch mal alle. Ja, das Gehäuse ist hässlich, sieht billig aus und ist total überteuert. ABER wie wir wissen ist es von einem BMW Designer entworfen, Designer lassen sich häufig so etwas teuer bezahlen und es ist mal was Anderes als der billige Gehüsemüll, der ständig auf den Markt geworfen wird. Also cool bleiben und die ganze Sache nicht so ernst nehmen, wird eh nicht als Massenware verkauft werden denke ich mal.


----------



## Tyr (4. April 2010)

Also ich habs mir bei Alternate gekauft (ist auch direkt nen Tag später angekommen)

1. An dem ganzen Gehäuse ist außer das durchsichtige Ding wo die LED´s dahinter sind nicht ein Teil Plastik verarbeitet -es besteht alles aus im Schnitt 2-3mm dicken Aluplatten.

2. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich sehr gut, es wackelt nichts und ist sehr robust (wiegt auch knapp 22kg).

3. Es hat eine sehr gute Luftkühlung -> mein Q6600 auf 3.2Ghz und 2xHD4870x2 laufen Kühler als unter dem Chieftech damals).

4. Es ist ein kleines Tuch dabei mit dem man es abstauben kann -allerdings ist die Oberfläche sowieso angerauht, so das Staub nit so wirklich auffällt wie ich finde 

5. Es wird nix gequetscht, das Geäuste ist in der Realität sehr sehr viel größer als es auf allen Bildern im Netz den Anschein macht -es ist ne ganze Ecke größer als der Chiftech Dragon Bigtower von früher.

6. Es ist sehr funktional, es lässt sich im Betrieb die HDD wechseln und auch sonst jedes Teil ohne das man gleich alle Komponenten ausbauen muss (auf der Rückseite is auch ne Öffung von der aus man auf die Rückseite von dem CPU Sockel kommt, so das man spezielle Kühler ohne Ausbau des Mainboards wechseln kann usw...

-Alles in allem sehr durchdacht wie ich finde -und übers Aussehen lässt sich streiten da jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat -über die Qualität diesmal allerdings nicht


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

Also das teil was ich bestaunen durfte bestand völlig aus Plastik ! Aber wenn es jetzt aus Aluminium besteht ist es ja inordnung.


----------



## pixelflair (4. April 2010)

Tyr schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir bei Alternate gekauft (ist auch direkt nen Tag später angekommen)
> 
> 1. An dem ganzen Gehäuse ist außer das durchsichtige Ding wo die LED´s dahinter sind nicht ein Teil Plastik verarbeitet -es besteht alles aus im Schnitt 2-3mm dicken Aluplatten.
> 
> ...


will nen ausführlichen bericht mit richtigen bildern usw. xD


----------



## kero81 (4. April 2010)

Bah, pfui, hässlich! Ich find das Design so richtihg Sch... . Hauptsache auffallen...

Gruß Kero


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. April 2010)

@Tyr
Mach wirklich mal ein par Bilder mit eingebauter Hardware und allem. Würde gerne mal das mit einem Mainboard un einem CPU-Kühler sehen. 

Eine Wakü 1080er Radi könnte man auch gut anbringen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. April 2010)

Mehr als 500€ für eine nicht gerade schönes Teil nein Dnake !


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

Ich frag mich eh wie man so viel Geld für ein Case ausgeben kann...


----------



## Tyr (4. April 2010)

Finde meine normale Digicam grade nit, kann morgen vielleicht ein paar mit dem iPhone machen^^ -dürfte aber zum Einschätzen der Größe dann ausreichen denke ich


----------



## Badboy121 (4. April 2010)

das ding is einfach nur craaank


----------



## job314403 (4. April 2010)

voll krass 

@Tyr 

vllt kannse ja n kleines Review machen


----------



## sirhot (5. April 2010)

also mir gefällts


----------



## Pixelplanet (5. April 2010)

hier is nen review aber auf englisch

YouTube - Thermaltake Level 10 Gaming Station PC Case


----------



## Tyr (5. April 2010)

So hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, qualität ist leider nicht so dolle da ich keine Ahnung hab wo meine Digicam abgeblieben ist 

Das erste Bild zeigt das Gehäuse hinter meinem 24" Monitor, ich glaube so bekommt man am besten eine Vorstellung für die wahre Größe von dem Ding. Das NT ist ein Zalman HP850 (dort hatte ich die größten bedenken ob es überhaupt reinpasst weil es ja ein guts stück länger ist als normale), aber wie man sieht past es perfekt.

Die Grafikkarten sind wie erwähnt beides HD4870X2, also auch ziemlich lang und wie man sieht haben die auch noch genug Platz da.

Das einzige was mich gestört hat an dem Ganzen ist die Tatsache das ich meine 6 und 8 Pol stecker für die Grafikkarten verlängern musste weil die Kabel ja hinter dem Gehäuse langgeführt werden und damit dann zu kurz waren.


----------



## Bääängel (5. April 2010)

@Tyr
Hast wohl ein bisschen Geld zu viel?


----------



## Tyr (5. April 2010)

Nö, ich geh ja ganz normal Arbeiten -und auf das Gehäuse hab ich mich schon seit nem Jahr gefreut, wurde ja schon ewig vorgestellt bevors jetzt endlich verfügbar war.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Kannst du vll. ein paar bilder von der Kabel verlegung machen ?


----------



## Bääängel (5. April 2010)

Achso.
Hast du schon mal gemessen, wie gut dei Belüftung bzw. die Temp. ist? Sone X2 entwickelt ja schön Hitze und in den kleinen Kammern könnte sich die ja stauen.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. April 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu diesen 2000€ HTPC-Gehäusen von ... (mir fällte der nahme nicht mehr ein) sind rund 600€ immer noch viel zu teuer, aber mehr Schnäppchen wie das für 2 Riesen!!



OrigenAE?


----------



## Tyr (5. April 2010)

Also mit einer Runde Folding@home kommen die jeweiligen Kerne bei einer Auslastung von ca. 97% auf 88°c laut Catalyst, der Lüfter dreht jeodhc auch nur zu 47%, hab da bis jetzt auch noch nix optimiert oder eingestellt. Stauen tut sich da nichts, die Luft wird ja durch den großen glaub 12er Lüfter auf der Vorderseite angezogen und von dem anderen über der den Karten wieder rausgeblasen, von daher denke ich sind das so die vorgesehenen Werte.


----------



## HalifaxX (5. April 2010)

Wow.. geiles Case.. *sabberrr* 
aber der Preis tut weh .. :/


----------



## savage-fg (5. April 2010)

Ja ,schönes teil ,würd ich gern haben ,wenn ich es mir nur leisten könnte .


----------



## iceman650 (5. April 2010)

Wenn mir einer eins für 200 flocken verkaufen will dann PM ^^


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

für 200 würde ich es auch nehmen  Aber knapp 600 ist eindeutig zuviel für nen Gehäuse da holen sich manche nen ganzen PC für


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Wieso sollte einer das für 200 € verkaufen ?  Da hat man mehr davon wenn man es behält.


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

@LOGIC weil es vielleicht doch nicht so toll ist und er wenigstens noch 200€ rausbekommen will kp XD


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Da würde ich es lieber zurück schicken falls es ein 14 Tage rückgaberecht gibt


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

Oder mir verkaufen  

okay Off-Topic sorry ^^


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. April 2010)

Also ich würde das IN ein Lian-Li bauen, dann hätte es wieder was  Mir fehlt da irgendwie ein Kasten drumrum ^^


----------



## Bääängel (5. April 2010)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Also ich würde das IN ein Lian-Li bauen, dann hätte es wieder was  Mir fehlt da irgendwie ein Kasten drumrum ^^



Dafür ist es ja extra von einem Designer entworfen, damit es mal was anderes ist, wie auch das Antec Skeleton, als diese "Kastengehäuse".


----------



## LsX (5. April 2010)

Ihr könntet es mir aber auch aufn Geburtstag schenken?
Ne scherz, ich würds aber trotzdem gerne haben.^^


----------



## Einer von Vielen (5. April 2010)

Phenom2 schrieb:


> OrigenAE?


Ne, die sind zwar auch schweineteuer, aber an die habe ich nicht gedacht


----------



## PixelSign (6. April 2010)

geiles teil. endlich mal was anderes und daher sicher nicht für jeden ansprechend  . bin überrascht das es das bei caseking gibt, da es anfangs hieß, es sei sehr limitiert. hoffe mal das es in zukunft weitere solcher designcases gibt die sich vom hässlichen einheitsbrei abheben.


----------



## job314403 (10. April 2010)

Man man man hammer Teil vllt gibts das ja in nem Jahr dann für 200 oder so


----------



## Acid (11. April 2010)

Mir gefällts auch sehr gut, doch der preis ist leider echt übel.... für 300euro würd ichs mir kaufen.... weils einfach mal etwas anderes ist....


----------



## Veriquitas (11. April 2010)

Es ist zu teuer, ausserdem mag ich ich persönlich keine Gehäuse die komplett zu sind. Das krasseste ist der Preis, die Herstellung solcher Gehäuse sind unaufwendiger als bei ,,Normalen Gehäusen´´. Das einzig positive was ich an dem Gehäuse  finde, die Fummelarbeit fällt weg. Und optisch ist es auch nicht mein Fall. Aber gibt betimmt Leute die es haben wollen.


----------

